# Bosch Universal Mixer?



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I am looking for a good mixer to make bread in. I have a 15 year old Kitchen Aid and I've been having problems with it…I'm afraid it's about to go out on me. I had thought I'd just pick up a new Kitchen Aid but after reading some reviews on the net about the new mixers I know that's not what I want.

I grind my own wheat and make all of our bread with 100% whole wheat so the dough is fairly heavy and I make two loaves of bread at a time and usually make bread at least two sometimes three times a week.

I've been looking at the Bosch Universal Plus Mixer and I was wondering if anyone has used one and what they think about it. 
Bosch Universal Plus Mixer New Bosch Mixer Bosch Mixers Universal Plus Mixer Dealer Pleasant Hill Grain

My son thinks I should get a Hobart but I really don't want to spend that much money and I want a mixer that will fit on my kitchen counter.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

Betty, Have you checked the forum at Thefreshloaf.com ?


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you... I did and I found out what I needed to know. Thanks so much.


----------

